# Anything else comparable to Dragonfly Marsh Hen?



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ankona Shadowcast


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

A Pelican Ambush is a little less boat-like but kinda close to one. I think they are less than 2 grand.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Ankona Shadowcast


X2


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I didn't know a shadowcast could fit in the bed of a truck. I thought it was much more boat-ish.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I didn't know a shadowcast could fit in the bed of a truck. I thought it was much more boat-ish.


You'd be surprised with the 16' SC. But it's not in the same. It'll definitely fit in the back of a full size truck though. Sticking out as any Gheenoe would, though.

I don't think there's a big enough market for someone to make a boat in this class. HB tried with the Skate and failed. I don't know what ever happened to the Venganza 13, but it may have been bigger.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Gheenoe


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Paint It Black mentioned the Venganza 13; I think they are still around at least their site is. Cool looking little boat...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > I didn't know a shadowcast could fit in the bed of a truck. I thought it was much more boat-ish.
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised with the 16' SC. But it's not in the same. It'll definitely fit in the back of a full size truck though. Sticking out as any Gheenoe would, though.


If someone asked me to grab one side of their shadowcast, and help lift it in there truck. I'd seriously question their IQ. Now a gheenoe, on the other hand, that's a little more logical.
There's a boat I saw in a thread on here, in the bragging section. Not the posters, but he had taken a pic of it and posted it. Didn't post the manufacturers info till he got some more info on it. It's little like the marsh hen, but not sure if it is in the same kinda class.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

found it....
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1355010929


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > I didn't know a shadowcast could fit in the bed of a truck. I thought it was much more boat-ish.
> >
> >
> > You'd be surprised with the 16' SC. But it's not in the same. It'll definitely fit in the back of a full size truck though. Sticking out as any Gheenoe would, though.
> ...


It'll be the same thing as trying to pick up an LT25, even a Classic that's decked out. Have you checked one out in person? it looks like much more boat than it really is.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > > I didn't know a shadowcast could fit in the bed of a truck. I thought it was much more boat-ish.
> > >
> > >
> > > You'd be surprised with the 16' SC. But it's not in the same. It'll definitely fit in the back of a full size truck though. Sticking out as any Gheenoe would, though.
> ...


I wouldn't want to lift anything heavier than a bare bones nmz. The marsh hen is like 13' and less than 150lbs, anything much bigger than that, I feel falls out of that niche. I'm not sure anything is really comparable to the marsh hen, at least that's still being manufactured.


----------



## SNOOK48 (Sep 10, 2012)

From experience, the Marsh Hen will fit into the bed of a truck but it is difficult, especially if you will be carrying an outboard because the boat itself weighs 200+ pounds. However, the boat itself is amazing and the places that it can go are beyond belief. Pm me for more information


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses. I guess the closest thing out there is probably a Gheenoe. One thing I liked about the Marsh Hen is the relatively high freeboard - looks like it could handle a moderate wind chop in the river and could get around in most conditions in protected waters. I also like the deck/cap. It just seems like another company could build a similar easily portable, compact, lightweight "skiff" along these lines for a fraction of the price.


----------



## nchorley (May 23, 2011)

The best option would be the custom gheenoe 13ft nmz. very easy to handle and can easily go in a truck. its not on the website be it is still offered... same thing as the normal nmz just 2 ft 4 inch shorter


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

> The best option would be the custom gheenoe 13ft nmz. very easy to handle and can easily go in a truck. its not on the website be it is still offered... same thing as the normal nmz just 2 ft 4 inch shorter


Agreed on the NMZ being the closest thing out there. I'm looking into pricing on the 13' and 15'4" right now.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Theres a badazz 13 in the for sale section..


----------

